# Where to buy in Orlando



## bryalk1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Just wanted to see if anyone had input as to the best place for raw meat in Otlando/Apopka area. I have 2 dogs on it now and shop around for sales but would appreciate any suggestions
Thanks
Bryant


----------



## Mwguy101 (Feb 21, 2011)

Try Breeders Pick on E.Colonial. I bought my German Shepherd puppy there. They are a great group of people to deal with. Real hands on and helpful.


----------



## Mwguy101 (Feb 21, 2011)

Disreguard my last post. I am not a fan of this place at all. I think I got a puppy mill dog there.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Stay away from puppy stores. I 'rescued' my GSD almost 4 months ago from Petland in Waterford lakes.... I recommend staying far away from there and ALL puppy stores. 

Not only was she from a puppy mill, the store was horrible... took horrible care of her. And because of their ignorance, and abuse... Zira's already racked up over $2000 in vet bills alone (that's not including special food, vitamins and supplements, and time & patience)... and it's not over yet. My dog has also many many behavior issues she has to overcome from their lack of general knowledge dog care. She has been a VERY difficult dog so far. Worth it because I love her.... but I wouldn't go near a puppy store EVER again!! Please take my advice and don't give those people money...

Anyway, I suggest breeders, or if you want to go a different route... Adopt. There was an excellent breeder in Miami that I was going to buy from (Found Zira first), can't remember the name, but if you are interested in that route, let me know and I can find the page again. All their dogs are german imports and some of the puppies are even raised in Germany before coming here to their new homes. The dogs are beautiful and all have titles in many different sports. I never got to visit them, but from the looks and emails with him.... they seemed to know their stuff, and their dogs definitely looked like they showed the true colors of the GSD breed. 

Other then that, Happy hunting and good luck!! =)


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mwguy101 said:


> Disreguard my last post. I am not a fan of this place at all. I think I got a puppy mill dog there.


 
That is EXACTLY what you got. I have a Chihuahua from that same place - I used to live just down the road from there, and just HAPPENED to walk in one day. What I saw were a bunch of adorable little pups, screaming for attention and waiting to be claimed. When they asked what I was looking for, I simply mentioned that I love Chihuahuas and had been looking around for a great rescue or adoption to take home. I have always been against pet stores, etc., but something about the puppy that was 'older' and 'marked down due to her age - ready to be shipped to another store' (I'm not kidding, they ACTUALLY told me that) told me that I had to take her home. I have been lucky so far, that she hasn't had any MAJOR health issues. But I know there may come a time when she does.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

bryalk1 said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone had input as to the best place for raw meat in Otlando/Apopka area. I have 2 dogs on it now and shop around for sales but would appreciate any suggestions
> Thanks
> Bryant


Search Yahoogroups for the terms "BARF" and "RAW FEEDING" and look for any groups in your area.

THOSE people will know all the places to get stuff.


----------

